# الكتاب المقدس وروح النبوة والتعليم ونقاوة القلب ومعرفة الله - وما هو الإلهام في الكتاب المقدس



## aymonded (2 يناير 2012)

​[    كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب    الذي في البرّ. لكي يكون إنسان الله كاملاً متأهباً لكل عمل صالح ] (2تي3:   16و 17)​الكتاب  المقدس   يحمل بين طياته روح نبوة لإعلان الله عن ذاته للإنسان، فالنبوة  في الكتاب   المقدس ليست مجرد سرد أحداث ووقائع ستحدث في الزمان أو حتى  حقائق ومعلومات مقدمة للإنسان، بل هي تُعَبِّر عن إعلانات   إلهيه تخص الإنسان لهدف معرفة الله للدخول في حياة شركة معه،  فالله أعلن   عن ذاته وعن طبيعته للإنسان منذ بداية الخلق وفي أول صفحة في  الكتاب   المقدس، واستمر يعلن عن ذاته بتدرج ونمو - حسب استطاعة الإنسان  ونموه - من خلال تاريخ يُسمى تاريخ الخلاص إلى ملء   الزمان وظهور ربنا  يسوع المُحيي، وسيظل استمرار إعلان الله عن ذاته بوضوح   شديد في المسيح  يسوع بالروح القدس في كل قلب يسعى إلى معرفته، لذلك روح   النبوة والإعلان  لن ينتهي إلى يوم مجيء الرب واستعلانه على سحب المجد حسب   وعده في مجيئه  الثاني والأخير، والذي فيه سيظهر بكمال إعلانه عن ذاته ...

يا إخوتي لنفهم    ونطلب من الله الفهم، لأنه ينبغي لنا أن نعرف ونستوعب أن الحقائق الإلهية    عالية وعميقة للغاية على مستوى إدراكات الإنسان الطبيعية، [ ولكن الإنسان   الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأنه عنده جهالة ولا يقدر أن يعرفه  ] (1كو2:   14)، فلا يتصور أحد مهما ما بلغ من ذكاء أو بلغ من انفتاح عقلي  وإدراك، ومثقف جداً وقارئ مضطلع ومتعمق في كل اصول الفكر والتقليد الكنسي  وفي قمة المعرفة اللاهوتية، بل ومدرك لكل الحقائق   الفكرية والعلمية  والثقافية، أنه بقدراته الطبيعية والفكرية يستطيع أن يدرك   ويفهم ويستوعب  الحقائق الإلهية ويُدرك أسرار الله في عمقها الرؤيوي، فكل ما استطعنا أن    نعرفه عن الله في ذاته وفي صفاته وسلوكه وصل إلينا في صورة إعلانات نبويه    بدأت بإعلان اسمه عن طريق موسى النبي ثم بالصفات العملية بقوة قدرته    بالمعجزات والأعمال العظيمة التي صنعها مع شعب اختاره ليظهر ذاته للأمم من    خلاله ويعد الشعوب لقبول الخلاص، حيث الاسم يُعطي بداية معرفة شخصية عن    الله كائن بذاته وكل ما دونه مخلوق بسلطانه وإرادة صلاحه. 

يا إخوتي، علينا  أن نُدرك كلنا معاً أن أمور الله مهيبة   جداً وعظيمة للغاية تفوق كل  إمكانيتنا الإنسانية ومعرفتنا مهما ما بلغنا من مقدرة، فالله في طبيعته نور  متناهي عظيم غير مُدرَك للإنسان   الطبيعي الواقع تحت السقوط وظلمة الفساد  والشر، وهو أعلن عن ذاته أنه نارٍ   آكلة [ وكان منظر مجد الرب كنار آكلة على رأس الجبل أمام عيون بني إسرائيل ] (خروج24: 17)، [ احترزوا من أن تنسوا عهد الرب إلهكم الذي قطعه معكم وتصنعوا لأنفسكم تمثالاً منحوتاً صورة كل ما نهاك عنه الرب إلهك. لأن الرب إلهك هو نار آكلة إله غيور. ] (تثنيه4: 23 – 24)، [ لذلك ونحن قابلون ملكوتاً لا يتزعزع ليكن عندنا شكر به نخدم الله خدمة مرضية بخشوع وتقوى، لأن الهنا نار آكلة ] (عبرانيين12: 29) فالله    طبيعته نار آكله تأكل كل من يقترب منها ويكون على غير مستواها من طُهر    وقداسة، لأن يستحيل للموت أن يدخل للحياة ولا للظلمة أن تُعاين النور [  لأن   عندك ينبوع الحياة، بنورك نرى نوراً ] (مزمور36: 9)، لذلك الله لا يعطي   معرفته للإنسان إلا إذا تنقى، تطهر وتقدس وصار على مستوى النور لكي يرى   النور، [ إنما صالح الله لإسرائيل لأنقياء القلب  ] (مزمور73: 1)، فانظروا يا إخوتي الله صالح فقط لأنقياء القلب،وهو بالطبع  لا يضر أحد، ولكن ان اقترب إنسان من لهب القوة يحترق، فأن كنا لا نستطيع  أن نتفرس في شمس النهار المخلوقة بعيوننا لأننا سنعمى بالتأكيد، والشمس لا  تُعمينا ولكن لأن أعيننا غير مؤهلة أن تنظر إليها لذلك لا نستطيع النظر،  والله خلقها لنا ومنها علمنا أننا لا نستطيع ان ننظر إليه وهو نور ساطع  أقوى من شمس النهار في منتصفه بما لا يُقاس، لذلك يريد ان يعطينا عيون أخرى  مستنيره بنوره الخاص لنستطيع أن نتفرس فيه ونشاهد جلال بهاء مجده، لأن  بدون القداسة لا يُعاين أحد الرب، ولذلك فأن الإنسان غير مؤهل لرؤية بهاء  مجد الله الخاص لأنه غير طاهر ولا مُهيأ لبهاء مجد النور الإلهي، فهو يحتاج  لقوة طهارة خاصة، وطبعاً لا   يستطيع الإنسان ان يطهر نفسه أو يقدس ذاته  على المستوى الإلهي قط [ كونوا قديسين لأني أنا قدوس (1بط  1 :  16) ]، لأن  كيف لميت أن يعيش ويحيا،   وكيف لظلمة من ذاتها تصير نوراً !!! ​لذلك   فالله وحده فقط هو الذي يُطهر ويُقدس الإنسان ليستطيع أن يقترب منه ويراه ويعرفه،  لأن  أول خطوة ليتعرف الإنسان على حقيقة الله هي أن يقترب منه،  ولأن الله  لا  يراه إنسان ويعيش، لأن الإنسان لا يحتمل نور الله وقداسته  المطلقة لذلك   تحتم على الله أنه هو الذي يُعلن ذاته بقدر ما يتسنَّى  للإنسان أن  يُدركه،  وفي بداية إعلان الله عن ذاته يغفر الخطية لا بمجرد  كلمة منطوقة  مثل نطق أي  إنسان، بل حينما يقول الله للإنسان مغفورة لك  خطاياك، معناها  أنه غسل قلبه  وطهر نفسه وضميره فعلاً وليس وهماً ومجرد عقيدة وكلام كما نظن، ولنتأمل في مشهد رؤية إشعياء لله الذي  أعطاه رسالة  النبوة وكتابه سفره العظيم: [ رأيت    السيد جالساً على كرسي عالٍ ومرتفع وأذياله تملأ الهيكل. السرافيم  واقفون   فوقه لكل واحد ستة أجنحة باثنين يغطي وجهه وباثنين يغطي رجليه  وباثنين   يطير. وهذا نادى ذاك وقال: "قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء  كل الأرض".   فاهتزت أساسات العتب من صوت الصارخ وامتلأ البيت دخاناً. فقلت  ويلٌ لي إني هلكت لأني إنسان نجس الشفتين وأنا ساكن بين شعب نجس الشفتين لأن عيني قد رأتا الملك رب الجنود. فطار إلي واحد من السرافيم وبيده جمرة قد أخذها بملقط من على المذبح. ومس بها فمي وقال أن هذه قد مست شفتيك فانتُزِعَ إثمك وكُفِرَ عن خطيتك.   ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلاً من أرسل  من يذهب من أجلنا، فقلت هانذا أرسلني.  ]  ( أشعياء6: 1 – 8)، يبقى إذن - انتبهوا بشدة يا إخوتي - قبل الإرسالية هناك تطهير وتقديس ورؤية   وإعلان ثم حمل رسالة وإرسال !!!​لذلك   كلمة الله المكتوبة، هي كلمة إعلان نبوي، رسالة حية من الله باسم الله، هي   وحي إلهي، وكلمة وحي في الكتاب المقدس لا تعني مجرد إلهام فقط، بل معناها:   [ Breath= نفخة الله ]، أي أن كلمة الله أي الأسفار المقدسة هي نفخة  الله،  أي هي أنفاس الله حسب التعبير الآبائي الكنسي الدقيق، لذلك كل من  يأتي  لكلمة الله بقلب منسحق قارعاً بابها لتفتح له، تنفث فيه أنفاس الله *فيحيا*،  لذلك قال الرب (وهو ذاته كلمه الله، القيامة والحياة بشخصه وذاته)  للتلاميذ  : [ الروح هو الذي يُحيي أما الجسد فلا يُفيد شيئاً الكلام الذي اكلمكم به هو روح وحياة ] (يوحنا6: 63)، [ طوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم يُعاينون الله ] (متى5: 8)، [ أنتم الآن أنقياء لسبب الكلام الذي كلمتكم به ] (يو15: 3) 

نحن الآن    كمسيحيين نؤمن بأن كلمة الله تجسد ورأينا مجده مجد ابن وحيد لأبيه كما يقول    القديس يوحنا الرسول في الإنجيل كلمة الله (أنفاس الله)، وهذا أروع  تصوير   عملي لمعنى الإلهام، إلهام الله بالروح القدس للأنبياء والرسل  والقديسين   على مر العصور ليتكلموا كلمته ويكشفوا شخصه ويعلنوا عن أسراره ووصاياه، كل  حسب لغته   وفكره ونطقه، ولكن الروح يحتفظ بالحق والمعنى والفعل لله، فكل نبي أعطانا   نبوته، وكل إنجيلي أعطانا إنجيله، ولكن الكلمة في أصولها وحقها ومعناها   وقوتها وفعلها هي كلمة الله، كلمة الحق المطلق الحاملة لقوة حياة أبدية لا   تزول، والعامل المشترك الحافظ للحق الإلهي هو الروح القدس الذي من خلاله فقط   تنسكب وتُعلن، وعلامة إعلانها في القلب حسب فعلها هو ما كشفه لنا القديس   بولس الرسول أي الآية الذي كُتبت في بداية الموضوع: [ كل  الكتاب هو موحى به   من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب  الذي في البرّ. لكي  يكون  إنسان الله كاملاً متأهباً لكل عمل صالح ] (2تي3: 16و 17)فحينما    نسمع لكلمة الله بالقلب والذهن المفتوح وشوق لمعرفة الله بتوبة صادقة  وإيمان   حي، فكلمة الحق أي كلمة الحياة، تُعلمنا وتوبخنا للتوبة وتقومنا  وتأدبنا في   البرّ لكي يصير كل واحد فينا على المستوى الشخصي إنسان الله  الكامل   المتأهب لكل عمل صالح ويعيش كما يحق لإنجيل المسيح كلمة الحياة  آمين​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (2 يناير 2012)

> كلمة الله المكتوبة، هي كلمة إعلان نبوي، رسالة حية من الله باسم الله، هي   وحي إلهي، وكلمة وحي في الكتاب المقدس لا تعني مجرد إلهام فقط، بل معناها:   [ Breath= نفخة الله ]، أي أن كلمة الله أي الأسفار المقدسة هي نفخة  الله،  أي هي أنفاس الله




*
موضوع أكثر من رائع


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

وينفعنا بكلامك

دمت بود
*​


----------



## aymonded (2 يناير 2012)

المسيح إلهنا الصالح يبارك حياتك وينفخ فينا نسمة حياته لأننا منها وبها نعيش
لنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض يا محبوب الله الحلو والرائع في جمال جوهره الخاص
كن معافي في روح وداعة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (6 يونيو 2012)

فحينما    نسمع لكلمة الله بالقلب والذهن المفتوح وشوق لمعرفة الله  بتوبة صادقة  وإيمان   حي، فكلمة الحق أي كلمة الحياة، تُعلمنا وتوبخنا  للتوبة وتقومنا  وتأدبنا في   البرّ لكي يصير كل واحد فينا على المستوى  الشخصي إنسان الله  الكامل   المتأهب لكل عمل صالح ويعيش كما يحق لإنجيل المسيح كلمة الحياة  آمين​


----------



## tamav maria (6 نوفمبر 2012)

> لأن أول خطوة ليتعرف الإنسان على حقيقة الله هي أن يقترب منه، ولأن الله لا يراه إنسان ويعيش، لأن الإنسان لا يحتمل نور الله وقداسته المطلقة لذلك تحتم على الله أنه هو الذي يُعلن ذاته بقدر ما يتسنَّى للإنسان أن يُدركه



موضوع وتأمل روحي رائع ومميز
استمتعت جدا بقرأته 
واستفدت كتير منه
ربنا يعوضك تعب خدمتك ومحبتك للخدمه
دمت برعاية الله


----------



## aymonded (6 نوفمبر 2012)

tamav maria قال:


> موضوع وتأمل روحي رائع ومميز
> استمتعت جدا بقرأته
> واستفدت كتير منه
> ربنا يعوضك تعب خدمتك ومحبتك للخدمه
> دمت برعاية الله



فقط صلي من أجلي كثيراً جداً يا مجبوبة الله والقديسين
 النعمة معك كل حين
​


----------



## اليعازر (6 نوفمبر 2012)

> فلا يتصور أحد مهما ما بلغ من ذكاء أو بلغ من انفتاح عقلي وإدراك، ومثقف جداً وقارئ مضطلع ومتعمق في كل اصول الفكر والتقليد الكنسي وفي قمة المعرفة اللاهوتية، بل ومدرك لكل الحقائق الفكرية والعلمية والثقافية، أنه بقدراته الطبيعية والفكرية يستطيع أن يدرك ويفهم ويستوعب الحقائق الإلهية ويُدرك أسرار الله في عمقها الرؤيوي



هذه حقيقة لا ينبغي على أي كان نسيانها أو التغاضي عنها..

حتى ندرك الحقائق الإلهية،علينا الاتجاه الى طرق الادراك الثانية المتاحة ،والتي اعلنها لنا الرب في كلمته:

[Q-BIBLE]*طوبى لأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله (متى 5:8)*[/Q-BIBLE]

شكراً  للموضوع الهام المفيد

ربنا يبارك تعبك.

.


----------



## aymonded (6 نوفمبر 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> هذه حقيقة لا ينبغي على أي كان نسيانها أو التغاضي عنها..
> 
> حتى ندرك الحقائق الإلهية،علينا الاتجاه الى طرق الادراك الثانية المتاحة ،والتي اعلنها لنا الرب في كلمته:
> 
> ...



أشكرك على ردك الواعي والمُدرك لعمل الله الحي
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع وبره آمين
​


----------



## تعيسة (6 نوفمبر 2012)

يستحيل للموت أن يدخل للحياة ولا للظلمة أن تُعاين النور [  لأن   عندك ينبوع الحياة، بنورك نرى نوراً ] (مزمور36: 9)، لذلك الله لا يعطي   معرفته للإنسان إلا إذا تنقى، تطهر وتقدس وصار على مستوى النور لكي يرى   النور،


كلمات وموضوع ولا اجمل منه


----------



## aymonded (6 نوفمبر 2012)

تعيسة قال:


> يستحيل للموت أن يدخل للحياة ولا للظلمة أن تُعاين النور [  لأن   عندك ينبوع الحياة، بنورك نرى نوراً ] (مزمور36: 9)، لذلك الله لا يعطي   معرفته للإنسان إلا إذا تنقى، تطهر وتقدس وصار على مستوى النور لكي يرى   النور،
> 
> 
> كلمات وموضوع ولا اجمل منه



هبنا يا إلهنا الحي نورك الذي لا يُطفأ حتى نستطيع أن نُعاين مجدك في كلامك الحي والمُحيي
أشكرك على حضورك الرائع يا محبوبة الله الحلوة، وهبك الله ملء نوره الحي المُنير للنفس ومُحييها آمين
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> فحينما نسمع لكلمة الله بالقلب والذهن المفتوح وشوق لمعرفة الله بتوبة صادقة  وإيمان   حي، فكلمة الحق أي كلمة الحياة، تُعلمنا وتوبخنا للتوبة وتقومنا  وتأدبنا في   البرّ لكي يصير كل واحد فينا على المستوى الشخصي إنسان الله  الكامل   المتأهب لكل عمل صالح ويعيش كما يحق لإنجيل المسيح كلمة الحياة  آمين​





aymonded قال:


> ​​




أتأكد منين إن توبى توبة صادقة

مش يمكن أنا بأوهم نفسى

و خاصة إنى ممكن بعد ما أبطل خطية معينة ..........و طلع عينى عشان أبطلها

هُب .............................كله راح ووقعت تانى:smil8:

ديه إيه ديه ؟؟؟   توبة صادقة ديه ؟؟؟؟​​[/COLOR]​


----------



## amgd beshara (6 نوفمبر 2012)

> كل نبي أعطانا   نبوته، وكل إنجيلي أعطانا إنجيله، ولكن الكلمة في أصولها وحقها ومعناها   وقوتها وفعلها هي كلمة الله، كلمة الحق المطلق الحاملة لقوة حياة أبدية لا   تزول، والعامل المشترك الحافظ للحق الإلهي هو الروح القدس الذي من خلاله فقط   تنسكب وتُعلن


رائع استاذ ايمن 
يدوم صليبك و يزيد عمل الرب في حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (6 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> أتأكد منين إن توبى توبة صادقة
> 
> مش يمكن أنا بأوهم نفسى
> 
> ...



سلام لشخصك العزيز والمحبوب في كنيسة الله
أولاً يا أختي لابد من أن نعلم: الإنسان ليس معصوماً بكونه تاب عن الخطية ولم تعد هي منهج حياته، لأن ممكن تحت أي ضعف أو زلل يسقط مرة أخرى ولكنه يقوم فوراً بنخس الروح القدس الذي يعمل لتوبتنا وعودتنا لله الحي...

ثانياً: التوبة تكون حقيقية على قدر عزم القلب على تسليم النفس للمسيح الرب، وتسليم النفس يعني أن أقبل كل شيء من يد الله على مستوى أني أشكر كل حين ولا أتذمر، والوصية هي الضمان الوحيد للتوبة، والتوبة منهج حياة يظهر في رغبة قلبي وسلوكي اليومي ...


فعلامة التوبة هو عدم رغبتي في الخطية، وسقوطي فيها ليس عن إرادة ورغبة، بل عن غفلة غير مقصودة، يعني لم أعد أدبر وأُخطط للخطية، لأن هناك فرق ما بين إني اقع في الخطية عن دون قصد مني، وبين إني أدبر وأخطط لها لأني أحبها وعايزها من كل قلبي...
فالخاطي الغير تائب يسعى إليها ويُريدها ويحبها ويتلذذ بها، والتائب قرفان منها لا يحبها ويريد أن يتحرر منها طالباً معونة الله وقوته، والإيمان الحقيقي يظهر في حياته إذ أنه يخلع باستمرار الخطية ويلبس البرّ في صلوات لا تنقطع وقراءة الكلمة وحفظ وصية الله حبيبه الخاص، يعني منهج حياتة هو البرّ وحياة التوبة المستمرة للقبر، والعَرَّض في حياته السقوط، أما غير التائب فحياته هي الخطية والعيش فيها، والعرض في حياته هو البرّ أو الصلاة.. الخ... المهم إيه هو منهج حياتي لأنه يوضح موقفي الحقيقي من الله !!!!
​


----------



## aymonded (6 نوفمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> رائع استاذ ايمن
> يدوم صليبك و يزيد عمل الرب في حياتك و خدمتك



فرحك الله بغنى نعمته يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين، كن معافي
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك العزيز والمحبوب في كنيسة الله
> أولاً يا أختي لابد من أن نعلم: الإنسان ليس معصوماً بكونه تاب عن الخطية ولم تعد هي منهج حياته، لأن ممكن تحت أي ضعف أو زلل يسقط مرة أخرى ولكنه يقوم فوراً بنخس الروح القدس الذي يعمل لتوبتنا وعودتنا لله الحي...
> 
> ثانياً: التوبة تكون حقيقية على قدر عزم القلب على تسليم النفس للمسيح الرب، وتسليم النفس يعني أن أقبل كل شيء من يد الله على مستوى أني أشكر كل حين ولا أتذمر، والوصية هي الضمان الوحيد للتوبة، والتوبة منهج حياة يظهر في رغبة قلبي وسلوكي اليومي ...
> ...



شكرا جزيلا على الاجابة الوافية جدا

ربنا معاك


----------



## aymonded (7 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الاجابة الوافية جدا
> 
> ربنا معاك



ومعك يا محبوبة الله بالصدق والحق آمين
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*ميرسي كثير استاذي على الموضوع الرائع
استمتعت جدا في قراءته واستفدت منه كثير
ربنا يبارك ويبارك خدمتك الرائعة​*


----------



## aymonded (7 نوفمبر 2012)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *ميرسي كثير استاذي على الموضوع الرائع
> استمتعت جدا في قراءته واستفدت منه كثير
> ربنا يبارك ويبارك خدمتك الرائعة​*



ويبارك حياتك ويشبع قلبك بغنى فيض نعمته آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2017)

*للرفع لعدم التكرار*​


----------

